
Ask HN: Ordinary user focus groups re: perception of regular SSL cert vs. EV SSL - walrus01
Specifically I&#x27;m looking for documentation of focus groups or polls conducted of ordinary, non-technical end users, asking them their opinions of the trustworthiness of an ecommerce site with regular SSL certificate (standard lock displayed in browser GUI) vs EV SSL (green bar with lock and company name displayed in browser GUI).<p>With EV SSL certificates at $99&#x2F;year now, and the paperwork not too onerous, it seems only logical that any site accepting credit cards online should be EV.<p>I&#x27;m looking for data to support this assertion.
======
nnrocks
I appreciate your thoughts, it is really logical that website accepting
payments online and want to secure their website with best GUI of Green
Address Bar; should have to represent few documents. Unfortunately you won’t
be able to find exact data you are looking for, you should have to look for
various survey conducted on EV SSL and also on Standard SSL.

I would like to give you links for few surveys.

[http://www.reportlinker.com/p02779349-summary/Global-EV-
SSL-...](http://www.reportlinker.com/p02779349-summary/Global-EV-SSL-
Certification-Market.html) [http://www.netcraft.com/internet-data-mining/ssl-
survey/](http://www.netcraft.com/internet-data-mining/ssl-survey/)
[http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2011/04/18/extended-
valida...](http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2011/04/18/extended-validation-
ssl-certificates-4-years-of-growth.html) (OLD) [https://casecurity.org/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/CASC-Consu...](https://casecurity.org/wp-
content/uploads/2015/04/CASC-Consumer-Survey-Report-2015.pdf)

Old discussion: [http://ask.metafilter.com/116185/EV-Extended-Validation-
SSL-...](http://ask.metafilter.com/116185/EV-Extended-Validation-SSL-vs-
Standard-SSL-Certificates)

You can find all documents required to get EV SSL Certificate on below
website, just search for 'EV SSL Validation Process':
[https://www.cheapsslshop.com/ev-ssl-
certificates](https://www.cheapsslshop.com/ev-ssl-certificates)

